# Ice Fishing Shelter - which one?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Last year I got the kids and wife interested in ice fishing and had a few good outings. Wife requested a shelter and if that gets us out more...then so be it.

Any suggestions on what to get? 4 person capacity.

Cabelas has this one on sale: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...%7C1?WTz_stype=GNU&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104561280


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you get on and off the ice? I sometimes drag a sled by hand but usually its ATVs / snow mobiles, so weight isnt a concern for me, but if you drag a sled always, it very well might be for you. I use a 6 man popup from Eskimo, bought it off Ebay when the factory sells of the returns at firesale prices (paid I think just over $200 for my 6 man.

I find a 6 man is great for 4 people... you have alot of room to spread out so all the lines dont all go down within a short distance of each other. I think I measured my Eskimo at 6ft by 13ft inside. Rooomy! Fish poles at opposite corners and in the center, keeps them about 6 ft apart. Break out some nice chairs, fire up the Buddy heater or a coleman stove for hot drinks, room for the underwater camera / sonar, love it.

I think you should get your wife and kids and take them to cabelas and get everyone inside one, sit down and see just how comfortable you would be. 

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I second the six man. Mine has been great. With kids they have a hard time sitting still and will be up and all over all the time and the extra room is priceless. Plus two doors is handy. Drill some holes inside and some outside and when the kids need a warm up they can go inside for a bit.

Cheddar


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Clam that is 72"x72 and I can fish 2 anglers comfortably and 3 gets tight. My next tent will be the next size up so I can have at least 4 anglers inside. Some things I like about the Clam is the fabric is 600 denier cloth which is thicker than many other brands but doesn't cost much if any more than similar products. I also like the blackout coating on the inside, not sure what other brands have that. It makes it very easy and fun to sight fish if the water is clear. The blackout also absorbs lots of heat. I never need a heater unless its dark or cloudy. If the sun's out I will be fishing in a light hoody when it's -10 degrees outside and I'm only 160 lbs. Sportsman's has the Clam Bigfoot XL2000 (90"x90" & 35 lbs) for $250. Cabela's has several Clam models plus the Cabela's ice tents are made by Clam and they are black inside and out. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the clam xl2000. Purchased two years ago for about $160. At the time they had some issues with their windows. Two of mine cracked. The shelter itself is great. It can fish 4 with their gear but does get a little tight with two adults and the kids because they like to move around. I chose the clam because of the extra head room and still love my purchase.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know anything about Clam shelters, but Clam clothing is very very nice. Bought my boy some Clam Bibs for Christmas two years ago, very impressed with them (warm, waterproof, padded knees for kneeling on the ice, well constructed etc).

-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the quickfish 4 and love it! Any of the quick popup style tents is what I would look for. It's nice to be able to get setup quick and takedown quick if the weather is bad or if you want to move spots. I have one I could lend to you to try out and see how you like it if ya want


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Appreciate the feedback! I'm hoping to take the crew out this weekend and check a few out at Cabelas, Scheels and Sportsmans.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the Eskimo Quickfish 3 Insulated ice shelter. I really like it tends to stay a lot warmer than my last tent which was a older model Clam. It's great for 2 people, 90" x 90" with gear. It doesn't weigh a lot to pack on your back only 23 lbs. You may want to check out the Quickfish 6 for around $300.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

just a regular 8 man pup tent with a hole cut in the bottom


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

How about something along these lines?

Ice Castle Fish Houses is the largest manufacturer of premium Portable Ice Fish Houses.

*
or

*
A Custom Cottage is a multi-season mobile shelter for ice fishing, hunting, camping, construction sites, overflow visitors, and more.

*
or

this?

*


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see the tangled lines already.


----------

